# are you online for 1hr a day and need some extra cash?



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

As many of you are well aware Iâm earning extra money from swagbucks, between $75-100 a month. Itâs easy and if you are online an hour a day you could easily make $10 a month by doing 30 points a dayâ¦
Many choices of payment availableâ¦paypal, Amazon, Sears/Kmart, Lowes/HomeDepot, pizza places, Gap, CVS, etc.

10 points for playing 2o games
10 points for a search win (be careful not to search too much, 2 wins a day is safe)
1 point for daily poll
2 points for noso
3 meters of swag tv (about 15 min of videos, click next vid. When meter moves)

I highly recommend doing the trusted surveys they pay the mostâ¦often 100 points for 15-20 min surveyâ¦from pizza to cancer

Hereâs my referral link: www.swagbucks.com/refer/misspillow

I would also HIGHLY recommend getting a secondary email for these programs such as gmail, yahoo, mail.com, Hotmail etc

Links for more info on swagging: 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=422786 

http://rockin-robinsswagtips.blogspot.com/2011/04/rockin-robins-tip-on-daily-5.html 

And, just to up the winnings Iâve started doing Superpointsâ¦.I use firefox browser and just open in a new tab for my superpoints account and do my clicks on the super lucky button, watch videos, and also other videos under the âMatomyâ offer tabâ¦they also send a daily lucky email usually 1-10 point. Iâm easily doing 30 a day in an hour hereâ¦.500 points is $5 (amazon gift cards or paypal)

Superpoints is invite only: http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/ub1h9j (just for one person first come first serve!) 
and #2 http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/32p13r 
they also expire quickly!

Amazon carries the backup xantrex 600 hd battery that I use for power outages among other things like solar panelsâ¦.I just earned a Kindle Fire for next to nothing â¦.I paid $2.34 (I needed an adapter for it otherwise it would have been completely free!

Or maybe you just want groceries Kmart, Amazon carry thoseâ¦or paypal to your debit cardâ¦save it all up for Christmas/Birthdayâ¦.itâs easy and legit.

See this link for more information: 

http://www.bigjononline.com/blog/?p=1360

for superpoints info


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have already made $135 in Amazon Gift Cards so far this year! I am putting all of swagbucks toward a new laptop!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Please be sure to fill out your profile and confirm email for superpoints!

If the links get used up I have some more and probably others on here have invites to share too....

send me a pm here are 2 more (2 used...I'll try to replace when my acct says used)

http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/3kcel4

http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/qlct2m

http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/tighsh

http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/8tvcyr


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

mpillow said:


> Please be sure to fill out your profile and confirm email for superpoints!
> 
> If the links get used up I have some more and probably others on here have invites to share too....
> 
> ...


I signed up..thanks


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Really I should thank you! Good luck on the button! 

Check for your lucky email and watch the videos! It's easy!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

mpillow said:


> Really I should thank you! Good luck on the button!
> 
> Check for your lucky email and watch the videos! It's easy!


whats the lucky email?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to be the possible party pooper here.

What do each of you get for ones that sign up under your invitation? Since this is in S&EP and I understand you're getting income and want to share the easy possibility with others - 

This smells as if there is a return to whomever gets the new person to sign up under. A percentage? a one time finders fee?

Please let us know.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think when they get people to sign up under them then they earn a certain amount of points when the person under them wins points.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

All that info is provided in the links Angie ....on swagbucks a referral makes points on search wins and so does the person they signed up under up to 1000 points....all new members can get referrals as soon as they sign up on both...
On superpoints you get 25 points for your first 5 referrals and then matching wins (such as the search on swagbucks) for super lucky button...Again as soon as you sign up you can invite folks to join under you....
I wanted to do superpoints for a month before posting so I could gauge it's merits/faults joined early Jan...and its an easy side to swagbucks and very similar.

I'd rather see folks do swagbucks and superpoints than cry poverty....they are ways to help your budget....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Merks said:


> whats the lucky email?


it'll come to the email you signed up under (from superpoints)....you should receive one by tomorrow or the next day at the latest...it comes daily I think.


----------



## backyardlivin (May 6, 2009)

I have an invite to share: http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/7mqn96
I just started superpoints, but swagbucks is really helping the wallet.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

someone use up backyardlivin BEFORE using mine!

http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/8kxdw7 (mine)

make sure you look for your confirmation email in your email inbox (possibly spam) and click so you reach basic level and get 30 clicks on the button ....under "get points" at the top middle-ish of page


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Here's one for mine  

http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/fohrrw

Edit: I signed up under mpillow


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jerngen said:


> Here's one for mine
> 
> http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/fohrrw
> 
> Edit: I signed up under mpillow


thanks! Hope everyone does that confirmation email....you'll get 30 clicks instead of 5 and a 5 point basic level bonus if memory serves me this late....I'm off to bed....Have fun everyone!


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

This all seems too good to be true...i am a suspicious guy, and hate the whole pyramid concept that this smacks of!

Why do people keep posting links to get others to join? What is the benefit to them? 

Why are these threads always like 'I made so much money??" - it makes it sound more like a con!

Can someone come clean and tell me what this is really about?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

let me do some screen shots for you one is the gift cards I've earned at swagbucks (one screen of them) and the next is my point grid from superpoints.

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/mpillow/swagacctscrshot.png

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/mpillow/superpointscrnshot.png

and you can decide for yourself....pyramid schemes are illegal...I would not do them. These are advertiser driven programs. Both work well for me.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm hitting the 1 hr point this morning...(plus I fussed over here, fed the triplet baby goats,dog cats, made piggy porridge....)

37 points at swagbucks
36 points at superpoints


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Itâs easy and if you are online an hour a day you could easily make $10 a month


That works out to 32 cents an hour. Just sayin'!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> That works out to 32 cents an hour. Just sayin'!


without trying 32c an hour....I'm at home homeschooling, farming for nothing! If you look in the swagbucks thread you'll see that I do between 600-1000 points a day mostly surveys....superpoints is something to stack with the swagbucks....

I made $110 at swagbucks and $5 at superpoints (first month).....last month--
Getting a job is not a real option for me at this point...$115 is better than a rotten goose egg:yuck:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Please remember not to over search on swagbucks 2-3 search wins a day is the most you want to get.....switch over to google if you need more search engine time.....nonsense searching and *not* clicking thru to pages that you searched can result in de-activation of your acct.

Some things I search: homesteading today, my local newspaper, the tv station I like for weather forecast...my kids school so I can check grades shedules....of couese the songs/videos I like on youtube....I click thru to the actual website....
Of course you can search anything....scuba gear to diamond earings....just be sure not to over do it just for the sake of earning points!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Please use up backyardlivin and jerngen's links before using this one!

http://superpoints.com/wrpgs/6hd92h


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Where to find videos on swagbucks....

under the special offer (left hand side of homepage) then under the gambit, ad rewards, and RadiumOne tabs.....most are for one point....dating rules, philly cream cheese, acura,crv etc.....radium is also on the homepage down near the bottom where _the hourly random winner is listed....this changes at the top of each hour FYI_

some of the videos can be done twice!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> without trying 32c an hour....I'm at home homeschooling, farming for nothing! If you look in the swagbucks thread you'll see that I do between 600-1000 points a day mostly surveys....superpoints is something to stack with the swagbucks....


Sorry, but I can't help but think that an hour would be better spent, oh, say, reading a book to your child, than surfing furiously to earn 32 cents via Swagbucks. I would not sell my life for so little ... JMO. :shrug:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Sorry, but I can't help but think that an hour would be better spent, oh, say, reading a book to your child, than surfing furiously to earn 32 cents via Swagbucks. I would not sell my life for so little ... JMO. :shrug:


To each his/her own opinion. It has worked well for me and others....if its not for you then so be it you don't *have* to do it...

And what am I selling? I'd be online anyway....my kids are teens and they earn extra money doing it too...

surfing furiously? I click a video and then go read the news or read HT or chat with friends....all at the same time. click again in 30secs

Do I want to sit and read to my kids all day? No, they all read quite well and voraciously themselves....I used to read to them twice a day....and that's why they became good students and readers....and had these programs been around when they were in diapers....I would have done it during nap time and for an hour after they went to bed to help earn money for diapers and books.....and if I was retired and on a fixed income I would do it as a hobby.....if I was unemployed I do it to help make ends meet while I looked for a job....

I did fostercare for 66c an hour per kid 24hrs a day, for 8 years....never more than 2 kids at a time....I wonder what you would say to that?

For those of you who have plenty of money swagbucks also has a few ways to donate to Charities.....last month was RIF (reading is fundamental) coincidentally and this month is UNCF in honor of African American History Month.....you don't have to do the monthly group....there is a charity group gift card


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

AngieM2 and Murramarag 

I will not say anything about Swagbucks because I don't know how it works. 

With Superpoints it is a click for points as I see it. I have been on the site for a couple of months and have earned about 20 dollars. Money I would not have had otherwise, but it is not "pay the rent" money either.

Before I go further, I will say that for what I have done, they are honest and have paid like they say they will. Like has been said before by others, it is a way for someone that has some time to do the tasks, to get some money back. No leaving the house, etc involved.

The "value" of getting people to sign up under you is that when they click on the "super lucky button" they get random points which you also get. Those points translate to cash through Paypal, or you can take gift certificates from different businesses. That combined with what you earn from your own efforts helps the $$ add up. As I see it, if you could get a large enough network of people under you, adding their pennies a day to your pennies a day, then the dollars begin to add up. You might benefit from their doing other "tasks" also. I don't know about that.

Also, having more people signed up under you, gives you different reward possibilities.
I have slow dial up, so I am limited in what I can do, or have the patience to do, so, so far I have only clicked on the lucky button to get those random points, I also open the daily email that also contains random points, plus there is one person signed up under me that clicks the lucky button sometimes. The potential earning is definitely more than what I am doing, for sure. 

So, rather than leaving yet another link for someone to sign up, I will say, I would love to have others sign up under me and I will help you anyway I can. Just send me a PM and I will get a sign up link and answer any questions you might have.

I hope that answers some of the questions.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> when they click on the "super lucky button" they get random points


My god. This stuff is straight out of B.F. Skinner!



> The simplest definition I can come up with for intermittent rewards would be âunpredictable random rewards in response to repeated behavior.â A perfect illustration would be gambling in general, and slot machines in particular. With a slot machine, you do the same behavior over and over again, put in a token and pull a lever, but you never know when youâll actually be rewarded for this behavior. This creates an incentive to keep repeating the behavior, because you are chasing the reward, and you become convinced that if you just do it one more time, that may be the time you get the reward. All gambling works like this to a degree, which is what makes it such a compulsive addiction. Intermittent rewards also are used in dog training. B.F. Skinner is credited with pioneering the intermittent reward theory by his experiments with the operant conditioning chamber, better knowns as a Skinner Box.


http://therawness.com/the-compliance-recipe-part-3-intermittent-rewards/

I can't help but think these systems are designed to stoke the shopping appetite of the American "consumer" ... especially the bored housewife who spends all day playing on her computer anyway. At least this gives her a way to justify her time, and some small sense of accomplishment -- hey, I made $3.20 today! When her husband kvetches because dinner isn't ready and the house isn't clean, she can justify her negligence -- "I was _working_!"

Sorry, I just find this sad. And that's all I'm going to say on this subject.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL cleaning house has never been my strong suit....but I do sweep 2x daily, dishes2x daily, homemade breakfast, lunch and dinner for DH (I pack his breakfast and lunch the night before), wash windows once a month, the floors once a week, the bathroom every other day, 1-2 loads of laundry dried by the wood stove that we heat with (no clothes dryer)...and I help cut/split/stack....we have a small farm, raise our own meat and milk, I have one at home all day to homeschool, 2 in high school---currently I'm milking 4 does once a day and 2 twice a day....I canned over 300Q of veg from our garden....which during the summer swagbucks will be low on my list of priorities...

_And I'm a crazy coupon-er....money is not growing in my back yard....I suppose I could give up and go on welfare...it would be easier!_

I think that maybe you should walk a mile in others shoes before you make so many assumptions....

It would have been so nice of you to say " I'm glad this program works for some of you, but it isn't for me...." and step away....


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey, if the shoe doesn't fit, you're under no obligation to wear it. 

But who knows? Maybe my remarks will make someone else take a hard look at her habits and decide she needs to get a life. :shrug:

This is something that really creeps me out ... not only these programs that "reward" people for compulsively clicking on advertising, but the Farmville or WoW (etc.) addicts ... people who seem to have traded _real life_ for a virtual one. You can bet the people who come up with this stuff have read B.F. Skinner, too ... they know how the human mind works, and how to reel people in and get them hooked, turn them into mindless, soulless "consumers." 

Again, if this doesn't apply, feel free to ignore.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I do not click on the advertisements or watch the videos or even do the surveys. I hate surveys! I get swag bucks from the codes, searches, daily polls and my referrals. That is all I have time for. I do search a lot in my research for writing my blogs and eBooks and some forums I belong to. So it is no big deal to use their search engine. Then again, I do not earn as many gift cards as everyone else seems to. Maybe 1-2 $5.00 AGC a month. It is enough for me. I like it and have fun with it.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's the link to what I have bought with swagbucks. Mind you I'm not your average consumer I'm ghetto Amish so I buy the strangest things from the point of view of Madison Ave.
So yes it isn't a scam as far as me.

Here my take on only earning pennies per hour - it what I do with those pennies that really matters. 

Take the soft wheat berries that I bought on Amazon. Eating more whole grains will help our heath which will translate into lower medical bills and hopefully a longer healthier life. I've also made items with that wheat that I've bartered for items that I can't afford right now. 
If it's not the wheat I bought with swagbucks then just sub in the coffee, lard, SPAM, lard, tea, well the list is growing. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
_who's life well a portion of her life is on her blog_


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Pelenaka said:


> Here's the link to what I have bought with swagbucks. Mind you I'm not your average consumer I'm ghetto Amish so I buy the strangest things from the point of view of Madison Ave.
> So yes it isn't a scam as far as me.
> 
> Here my take on only earning pennies per hour - it what I do with those pennies that really matters.
> ...


Nice deals...I'm going to look into alice.com...

Hope everyone got the 270 trial pay offer called Net Spend....I made 330 points before going to milk this morning on swagbucks!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lots of vidoes and matomy board videos @ superpoints right now


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

I tried the Superpoints. Watched some videos, often wouldn't get credit for them. Wasted my time. Almost all of the surveys require signing up for a service and/or a purchase of some type. I then resorted to only the points email, and the button. Currently, I occasionally open the emails, sometimes don't even bother... and I don't even do the button. I don't feel it's productive to sit and watch that stupid button kaleidescope 30 times for a point (or 5) a day. I have almost 800 points, so I figure I'll earn my first $5 sometime around 2025. :shrug:

On top of that, after a short jaunt through the superpoints stuff trying to get a few points, I'd run an anti-spyware program and get scores of hits on tracking programs that were installed on my system from doing their stuff.

mpillow, you have tons of "friends" that you're drawing points from. Why, when you give referral links, do you not become the new member's friend to benefit them? Or does it only work one way? Seems to me that it IS a pyramid scheme, no matter how you twist it. And I'm not one to beg my friends to sign up so that *I* can get points.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

EasyDay said:


> I tried the Superpoints. Watched some videos, often wouldn't get credit for them. Wasted my time. Almost all of the surveys require signing up for a service and/or a purchase of some type. I then resorted to only the points email, and the button. Currently, I occasionally open the emails, sometimes don't even bother... and I don't even do the button. I don't feel it's productive to sit and watch that stupid button kaleidescope 30 times for a point (or 5) a day. I have almost 800 points, so I figure I'll earn my first $5 sometime around 2025. :shrug:
> 
> On top of that, after a short jaunt through the superpoints stuff trying to get a few points, I'd run an anti-spyware program and get scores of hits on tracking programs that were installed on my system from doing their stuff.
> 
> mpillow, you have tons of "friends" that you're drawing points from. Why, when you give referral links, do you not become the new member's friend to benefit them? Or does it only work one way? Seems to me that it IS a pyramid scheme, no matter how you twist it. And I'm not one to beg my friends to sign up so that *I* can get points.


I have 5 referrals under my name that reached basic level...At SP
Its 2 tiered just like swagbucks....you receive certain points from those referrals under you...that's it....those who join can get referrals under them that are no benefit to me....On swagbucks I have about 3 active referrals...so the word "tons" is a little exaggerated...

I use a program called sandboxie and antiviral software that alerts me and cleans up on idle scan....

I didn't beg....its an opportunity that I presented along with informative links to make an informed choice...just like picking cans beside the road if you need extra money....the choice is yours....

I've heard that swagbucks has almost 1 million members....not sure for SP but I know a lot of folks are doing it....and earning money.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Mine in bold:



mpillow said:


> I have 5 referrals under my name that reached basic level...At SP
> Its 2 tiered just like swagbucks....you receive certain points from those referrals under you...that's it....those who join can get referrals under them that are no benefit to me....On swagbucks I have about 3 active referrals...so the word "tons" is a little exaggerated.
> 
> *I've never tried Swagbucks, so I wasn't referring to that. I know that when I first got into SP, I looked you up and you had a "list" of friends. It's been a long time, but I remember thinking, "Wow, that's how she makes money!".*
> ...


I'm with Willow on this. I've spent less time answering this post than it would have taken me to click/spin/click that danged button 30 times... and earned about 1 point less! ound:

I'm done, now
.
With sincerity, good luck in your earnings!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Someone tosses out the cans, you pick them up, you cash them in at x, redemp makes x+1 and so on...
It does no good for others to friend folks under me...just like under you user profile here you can friend people...its a "social" thing...same on swagbucks

Selling Tupperware isn't for everyone either....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

superpointers:

under radium...i think it was kraft? cabinetry for 20 points...do the 4 steps...credited in a couple minutes


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have to agree with Willow also. If I do a search and I get swagbucks...YIPPEE. if not then I do not do any of the other wasteful time stuff.

Just doing searches I have gotten 8 I believe $5 Amazon cards and working on the next one. Not in a hurry to waste my time.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Swagbucks and Superpoints both are pretty good. It is not a job, just something to do while browsing the web anyways, so its a win-win. So it is silly to equate a hobby as pay per a hour.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

new link for superpoints invite

http://superpoints.com/refer/misspillow10


----------

